# Lucky...



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

OK. I admit it. It was a stupid thing to do.
I got distracted and left a chisel on top of a unit - then started sanding the shelves.
Chisel + Vibrations + Gravity is not a winning formula.

Just a reminder to you all that leaving things where they are likely to fall and cause injury is not a smart thing to do.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Let me jot that down…..


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I got stabbed in the foot by a falling chisel.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Renners, sorry for being so rude and not asking…..did you get hurt?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Close call Gary, thankfully just a red face and a regrind for the chisel.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Ever hit yourself in the knee with a hammer? That'll give ya a red face.


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

I once had an X-acto knife I was using as a marking knife, roll off my bench and stick into my thigh. Not my most brillant move ever and certainly the last time I had one of those suckers anywhere near my bench.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I was under a house back in the early 70's, putting metal ducting together with drive screws. One slipped off the pipe and I put it in my thigh. Had to reverse the drill to get it out. 
Romans used to have a saying…"Quae - Nocent - Docent Means, that which hurts also teaches…..


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Gary, I agree with the Roman saying. For the first year I had my tablesaw I was free, easy and fast. Then my first kckback and cut finger happened. Both hurt and taught me a lesson. I've never had a second of either injury.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I am a retired "shop teacher" with 9.5 fingers! That short finger was my best safety teaching tool.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

To quote the phrase that has oh so many of us…"speed kills" (or hopefully…not)


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

There is a great deal of gravity in all wood working shops.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't let woodworking distract you - always focus on your chisels.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently dropped a super sharp pencil and reached for it and stabbed myself in the hand. the point went 3/8" deep into the palm of my hand when I should have let it drop.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Drywalling the bathroom in the shop. Had the board on the lift cutting out for the lights and a notch around a chase.

Sweety calls me in for lunch. After lunch I lifted the board inplace and hit a couple spots the screws would just not go in. Seemed the board was not tight to the trusses in one place.

So I take a couple of the screws out and drop the board. Note to self. Take the drywall T square off the top of the board before lifting it into place.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang, gotta jot that one down. Thanks for the advice


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Shawn, I did something similar. I put a short pencil in my pocket. Put my hand in my pocket to get the pencil and pulled it out with the pencil sticking between two fingers. Not smart. Never again


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good you're okay. A few weeks ago, my fiance was at work painting sitting on the floor, and a carpenter left one of those big wide crown duo-fast staplers on a wall 20 feet high. Fell and hit her in the knee. Needless to say i was pretty pissed and almost went after the guy.


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats a bad move just there that was about to happen always try to keep things like chisel, Wood logs ,Screw driver away from top where it gets a lot of shake ups or pushes because you might never know which shake up would result in a great problem.


----------

